
Show HN: JSON-Splora, a gui for editing, visualizing, and manipulating JSON data - wellsjohnston
https://github.com/wellsjo/JSON-Splora
======
timvdalen
This will definitely come in handy, great way to use jq interactively.

It also builds and works fine on Windows, so I opened a PR with instructions
for that.

[https://github.com/wellsjo/JSON-
Splora/pull/4](https://github.com/wellsjo/JSON-Splora/pull/4)

~~~
wellsjohnston
Thank you for this! Accepted & merged!

------
brad0
I like it. This is JQ with a graphical interface?

~~~
wellsjohnston
Yes, in addition to JavaScript. The filter is first run through a JavaScript
VM, then jq, allowing you to manipulate the object with either.

